# Etisalat - Using Your Own Router



## SHIFT_disturber

Has anyone had any luck setting up their own router on Etisalat? In just about any other country in the world it's usually as simple as logging into your router, punching in some settings (PPPoE, etc...) and Bob's your uncle.

Over here there seems to be some kind of mysterious mystical process that none of the sales people seem to know.

There must be a way to do it, afterall, SharafDG and Carrefour wouldn't be selling mountains of routers if they didn't. 

Has someone who is fairly tech savvy been able to do this themselves without having to call Etisalat? If not, what needs to be done on the Etisalat end?

Cheers!


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
We have two routers of our own - both setup on our Etisalat connection.
There used to be a document on the Etisalat website that had all the settings listed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood

Plug it in, set your wifi SSID and passwords and thats it. Don't mess around with anything else.

You are not on the end of a "cable network" but on the end of a standard CAT5 ethernet connection as the router is in the ceiling of the building if in an apartment. You need a router, not a cable modem or ADSL modem. Little or no configuration is needed. In fact, if you aren't using wifi, just plug your computer into the wall socket direct.


----------



## SHIFT_disturber

So instead of running the router in "router mode" I should just run it in Access Point mode?


----------



## twowheelsgood

I have no idea what that make of router will call itself.

So do a factory reset, change nothing and plug it in. It'll work.

Don't mess around with the console other than to change the SSID and password.

Don't overcomplicate things.


----------



## Malbec

What you need to do after connecting your router to Etisalat's modem is to reboot Etisalat's modem (switch it off / on), so that it can properly authenticate your router's MAC address on Etisalat's side. It should work after that provided you have PPPoE login details set on your router.


----------



## rsinner

Second hand information - Etisalat has recently started supplying their own routers (I have an older elife connection and had to get my own). It is not simple to put in your own from what I understand. Factory resets have rendered the router useless (Dlink router customised with code for etisalat)


----------



## BedouGirl

I'm just about to move but I am (was) Etisalat. I had my own equipment and when I migrated from copper to fiber optic, they worked with what I had. When Du connect me next week, I'm going to hand them my equipment again and ask them to connect it.


----------



## rsinner

BedouGirl said:


> I'm just about to move but I am (was) Etisalat. I had my own equipment and when I migrated from copper to fiber optic, they worked with what I had. When Du connect me next week, I'm going to hand them my equipment again and ask them to connect it.


I think as policy both are now handing over their own routers (and who knows what they are tracking).
I have the proper elife - but an older 8 mbps connection. To even upgrade the speed I was told I need to use their equipment and enter into a new 24 month commitment (with a 500 Dhs+ c. 50 Dhs * remaining contract period as penalty). there is no option to continue using my own router (and they want to change the set top box too).
I dont like commitments  - hence I refused. Not really happy with "just" 8 mpbs but I will make do.


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> I think as policy both are now handing over their own routers (and who knows what they are tracking).
> I have the proper elife - but an older 8 mbps connection. To even upgrade the speed I was told I need to use their equipment and enter into a new 24 month commitment (with a 500 Dhs+ c. 50 Dhs * remaining contract period as penalty). there is no option to continue using my own router (and they want to change the set top box too).
> I dont like commitments  - hence I refused. Not really happy with "just" 8 mpbs but I will make do.


Hi,
That is a worrying development - we still use our own routers.
Be interesting to see if we get a call to change them.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, That is a worrying development - we still use our own routers. Be interesting to see if we get a call to change them. Cheers Steve


Interesting. About a month back, I had a call from Etisalat offering me an upgrade deal for another AED 50 per month - much faster speed, better TV. I couldn't take it because I was moving to a Du area (and I actually went to Etisalat to check that they hadn't migrated to this area before I finally said no) - it was for a 24-month period but no mention of equipment. Du has given me a modem and even if they refuse to put mine on, I will get it changed afterwards. Mine is better


----------



## twowheelsgood

Upgrade can mean changing your line from copper to fibre in which case you are less likely to have a compatible modem.


----------



## BedouGirl

twowheelsgood said:


> Upgrade can mean changing your line from copper to fibre in which case you are less likely to have a compatible modem.


I was (am) already on fiber optic, it was a deal for a faster speed.


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That is a worrying development - we still use our own routers.
> Be interesting to see if we get a call to change them.
> Cheers
> Steve


To be clear - it wasnt a call from them to change it. I wanted to upgrade my speed and they said it cannot be done without their equipment + new contract etc.

From what I have read, you HAVE to use their routers with a new connection. I am not that tech savvy, but using your own router even with the etisalat username/ password (the card they give you in the beginning) doesnt seem to make it work. The router needs to be there, but you can use your own device as an access point (if that is the correct term).


----------



## Malbec

There are actually two devices they are using depending on the area.

If it is Etisalat area, they use a white ONT fiber modem. It is transparent in bridge mode, so you can use your router behind with PPPoE details.

If it is DU area, they use DU ONT fiber modem and put their black router behind. Yes, router and it cannot be put in the bridge mode I was told by technician, since they setup PPPoE on it and configure a VLAN ID. I have however hard pressed the technician insisting on using my own router since it is possible to setup a VLAN ID on my router as well. We will see. The reason for this is, if they use their router and you will then connect yours, you will end up having double NAT, which probably for casual internet users do not matter much anyway.


----------



## Malbec

I took some time, 3 applications for eLife bitstreaming (DU rejected due to "wrong" address, then they configured wrong villa for 2nd application, 3rd time success - well, partial).

So yes, I can confirm you can ditch the black router from Etisalat and connect your own. You just need to setup PPPoE, input your username and password and apply special instructions for VLAN tagging, which in case of Asus routers is under LAN / IPTV. You need to change the selection to manual setting and in the internet VID box type 1104, then hit apply and wait for reboot.

You will however lose telephone line if that is important. Or not, depending on the area. If you live in DU area and decide to keep DU for TV and landline and Etisalat for internet, it is possible. DU TV receiver is much better, but the internet is so much worse than Etisalat. Funny thing is that it is possible now to have both DU & Etisalat internet connected to your place at the same time.


----------



## alshe7i

why i have to put the internet VID 1104 , it shouldnt be same as the VLAN from etisalat routers which is 20 or 21 ?


----------



## Malbec

alshe7i said:


> why i have to put the internet VID 1104 , it shouldnt be same as the VLAN from etisalat routers which is 20 or 21 ?


Perhaps your config is different, I don't know. I was just referring to what I had to do to make Etisalat working via DU fiber modem.


----------



## alshe7i

i see , do you own asus router ? if so can you please tell me what is the software/firmware of your Asus router Update ?


----------



## alshe7i

Malbec said:


> Perhaps your config is different, I don't know. I was just referring to what I had to do to make Etisalat working via DU fiber modem.


i see , do you own asus router ? if so can you please tell me what is the software/firmware of your Asus router Update ?


----------



## Malbec

alshe7i said:


> i see , do you own asus router ? if so can you please tell me what is the software/firmware of your Asus router Update ?


Yes I own RT-AC56U and I am using Merlin firmware, considered as the most stable 3rd party FW for Asus, often recommended even by Asus itself...


----------

